# Famous Quotes



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's a few quotes to get you thinking. 
"It is difficult to get a man to understand something when his salary depends on his not understanding it." Upton Sinclair

No one in this world has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of the great masses of the plain people. Nor has anyone ever lost public office thereby. H.L. Mencken

"The budget should be balanced, the Treasury should be refilled, public debt should be reduced, the arrogance of officialdom should be tempered and controlled, and the assistance to foreign lands should be curtailed lest Rome become bankrupt. People must again learn to work, instead of living on public assistance." -Cicero - 55 BC

"Banking Establishments Are More Dangerous Than Standing Armies." Thomas Jefferson (1743-1826), 3rd US President

A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul. 
George Bernard Shaw.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

"Don't eat the yellow snow"


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

"Uncommon Valor was a Common Virtue" - Admiral Nimitz

Refers to the victories in World War II, especially at Iwo Jima, the largest all-Marine battle in history. Admiral Nimitz's ringing epitome of Marine fighting on Iwo Jima was applied to the entire Marine Corps in World War II.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

"The older I get, the more I admire and crave competence, just simple competence, in any field from adultery to zoology." 

H.L. Mencken


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

From a National Park outhouse...
" Time flies like an arrow....Fruit Flies like bananas..." 

Salmonid


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Regarding rising through the ranks in the workplace, my father said, "Don't **** on the ladder on the way up, you may have to climb back down it someday."


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

"if a hen and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half......How long would it take a rooster sitting on a door knob to hatch a hardware store?" one of my dads old sayings.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

lets not start the political stuff guys, or we all know what will happen to this one.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

"Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety".....Ben Franklin


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"there is no justice, just us"

obscure 90's cop drama


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This one is pretty caliginous and happens more than Liminally, which is nugatory, obstreperous and could be quite inspissated.

Will Rogers quote: "The reason most folks give advice so 
freely is, that, at the time, they're not using it."


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice doggie" until you can find a rock. 

Never let yesterday use up too much of today.

I have a scheme for stopping war. It's this - no nation is allowed to enter a war till they have paid for the last one. 

If you find yourself in a hole, stop digging.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining. Fletcher: Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

In the famous words of the late great Colonel Sanders..."I'm to drunk to taste this chicken."


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

The Constitution shall never be construed... to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms." ---Samuel Adams

"Loyalty above all, except honor..."


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Do not know who wrote or said this but I recently heard it from "Kung-Fu Panda" ..."Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift, that is why it is call present."


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

from my 80 something year old Aunt on passing gas-

"better to let it out and bear the shame then hold it in and bear the pain!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

A pregnant woman can give birth in 9 months but 9 pregnant women can't give birth in one month.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Toolman said:


> A pregnant woman can give birth in 9 months but 9 pregnant women can't give birth in one month.


why not? there's at least 30 days in a month.....guess i'm tad slow..you'll have to explain that one to me! LOL


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

If ifs and buts were candies and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas. - Grandma


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

If Common Sense Was Common Everyone Would Have It






Geowol


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't wipe your friends on your saddle.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

boatnut said:


> why not? there's at least 30 days in a month.....guess i'm tad slow..you'll have to explain that one to me! LOL


I believe the quote is: "The bearing of a child takes nine months, no matter how many women are assigned."
You can't change the process.


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

"It's all fun and games until someone loses a fish"


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

" I cannot undertake to lay my finger on that article of the Constitution which granted a right to Congress of expending, on objects of benevolence, the money of their constituents" 
James Madison 4th President of the United State and "Father of the Constitution"


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

When you come to a fork in the road, take it.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

"Humility is the foundation of all other virtues." -St. Augustine


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

"When are you two Numb-Nuts going to learn.. been there... done that...ya can't fool me????"

My best friends father everytime we would get in trouble growing up....


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Any fool can criticize, condemn, and complain, and most fools do. 
Benjamin Franklin

"Courage is being scared to death - but saddling up anyway." ~John Wayne

The ships place is in the sea, but God pity the ship when the sea gets into it. 
Unknown

If we feel that we are what we ought to be, then we will remain what we are. A.W.Tozer

We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give.
Winston Churchill


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

without war, there can be no peace.
unknown




you cant bullshit, a bullshitter. my stepdad right before we were about to start swinging.lol.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

See my signature on the bottom!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Any day you spend on top of the grass, is better than any day under it.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

To be the Man, you gotta beat the Man. Ric Flair


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

"doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results is the definition of insanity"- Albert Einstein


Think about this one while fishing guys. I live and die by it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

"Sometimes there just aren't enough rocks..." Forrest Gump

"How you catch so many big warreye?" random quote from the Maumee river

"Can you hear me?" Mr. White from Reservoir Dogs after he cut off the ear of the cop


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

If you always do
what you`ve always done
You will always get 
what you always got

Dont know where I heard it
but can apply to life as well as
"Lets go fishin"
Capt Hook


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

My Dad used this one all the time when I was growing up.

If wishes were horses then beggars would ride


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's one I use quite frequently when I drink.

"A man's gotta know his limitations."
Clint Eastwood


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Men marry because they are tired; women because they are curious. Both are disappointed. - Oscar Wilde


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Experience is not what happens to a man; it is what a man does with what happens to him.-------Aldous Huxley,1932


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ain't no horse that can't be rode, ain't no rider can't be throwed.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

In my buddies lund!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

"Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery".......Winston Churchill 

I am Bear Claw Chris Lapp; bloodkin to the grizzer that bit Jim Britcher's ass! YOU are molesting my hunt!..... Bear Claw






Nik


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

"Wish in one hand and chit in the other, see which one fills up first"

One of my Dad's favorites.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

If I knew I was going to live this long,I would have taken better care of myself.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

" 150 miles to Chicago,we have a half a pack of cigaretts, it's dark, and were wearing sunglasses: Hit it!"


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

aint no hill for a stepper boy


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Obstacles are what you see when you take your eyes off your goal's!!! - Hardwork


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

We're lost, but we are making good time. - Yogi Berra


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

The difference between a smart man and a wise man? A smart man learns from his mistakes. A wise man learns from other mens mistakes.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Do the best you can ..for the angles can do no better...(My Old English Teacher)...
You can lead a horse to water ..but you can't make him drink..
Don't do as I do do as I say...(My Dad)....
Post #7 Snackmans Dad...Tell your dad the answer is Never...Roosters can't lay Eggs...
It's going to be a long Winter...JIM....CL....


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Alcohol, the cause of and the cure to all of life's problems...Homer Simpson


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I pitty those that don't drink... when they wake up in the morning thats the best there gonna feel all day. Frank Sinatra


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

"He who knows the way of the worm, controls the power of the fillet knife"


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

"My regg, my regg ", victim of the honey brown snagger


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> "My regg, my regg ", victim of the honey brown snagger


bwwwwwahahahaaaaaaaaa....


"You are a jackazz....go home" Swantucky

"I only felt goofy one time after doing a bunch of sinkers, but then again I do drink a lot at times so my hypothesis may be off..." Swantucky

"You might want to wear these gloves when doing this (sinkers). I can't tell you if they offer any protection or not because as you can see from looking around my garage...its been awhile since OSHA was here..." Swantucky

"BWOOOWAAAAAALLLPPPPP!!!!!!!!" Swantucky's buddy Stump throwing up after Swantucky ate a spunk sack from a walleye they had just cleaned.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You guys are killing me!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

"just wait till i tell your dad."





mom.........whenever i screwed up as a kid.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

"The money tree out back died." My parents used that one over and over.

Most quotes I know can't be repeated with out *** so they'd make no sense. Thanks for all the words of wisdom Misfit.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

We can't stop here this is bat country.....

We are lost in the land of Fugarwe!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I cannot believe no one mentioned this one considering we are all fishermen..."Give a man a fish and he can eat for a day, teach a man how to fish and he can eat today and tomorrow".


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

........EVEN THE FAT ONES LOOK GOOD AT CLOSING TIME!!!!!!!......Mark


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know that you believe you understand what you think I said, but Im not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

"why hes so stupid, he couldnt pour pee out of a boot if the instructions were written on the heel"


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Was a racing parts company (EELCO) back in the 60's. that enclosed this piece of paper in all there packaging "WHEN ALL ELSE FAILS....READ THE INSTRUCTIONS"....Truer words were never written......jON sR.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

No question is stupid..If you don't know the answer ask the question...(My Grandpa).....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope someday you have a son just like yourself!!!

"Dad"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope someday you have a son just like yourself!!!


me to my son


he did,and i really enjoy rubbing it in


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Haha, great ones posted by Nikster, EZ, Papascott and Swanny.

From a humorist speaking of a friend at a reunion, "well................my name's Udell Smithers...............never did get married.....................dont reckon I ever will...............well..........I kind of figure it would be better to want something that ya dont have than to have something that ya dont want."


From the classic movie:

"Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters."


----------



## M Whit (Jan 12, 2009)

The reason people fail instead of succeed is that they trade what they want the most for what they want at the moment.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Funniest thing I ever heard on Lake Erie:

Randy: "Drew ya know you can stagger your jets, run the inside ones about 70, run the middle ones back about 90, and run the outside lines back about 100. Just can't reset the stagger if ya catch a fish on that side until all the lines have been cleared unless it's caught on the inside rod. Got it"

Drew: "uh....no, I don't think I can manage all that"

Randy: "why not"

Long pause.....................

Drew: "dang man, I did a lot of partying when I was younger"


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

It takes a person with a college education to bankrupt a company that was started by a person that probably did not even finish high school.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

What to tell the guy who finally manages to catch a fish after everyone else has caught several..............."Even a broken clock is right twice a day"


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

fffffish said:


> It takes a person with a college education to bankrupt a company that was started by a person that probably did not even finish high school.


Ha! Rick, you are sooo right, company I work for is set to emerge this month or next.

"Friends are God's apology for relatives" - Hugh Kingsmill


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Some men fish all of their lives without knowing it is not fish they are after.
- Henry David Thoreau


The highest courage is to dare to be yourself in the face of adversity. Choosing right over wrong, ethic over convenience, and truth over popularity ... these are choices that measure your life. Travel the path of integrity without looking back, for there is never a wrong time to do the right thing.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

peerlessfisherman said:


> Alcohol, the cause of and the cure to all of life's problems...Homer Simpson


I`ll drink to that.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

"You and I are exact opposites... I am a horses head."

(One of my late-great co-workers.)


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

I think all SWAT members should be women Officers?
That way they can NAG the suspects out!!!!!
Southland


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those who know the least, usually know it the loudest.

If all of your neighbors are jerks, it's not going to change if you move.

Why are we in such a hurry to solve our problems when we are just going to go out and get new ones?

A man without any mental issues is a man you don't know well enough yet.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Man ! I wish I wouldnt have done that !! 
-Tiger Woods


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Plan the work and work the plan.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

"Any ship can be a survey ship,. once..&#8221; 
Richards


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

" uh - oh "
D'OH!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

You don't touch another mans hat. Wild Bill Hickok


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

90% of the fish are in 10% of the area, 10% of fishermen catch 90% of the fish, those 10% of fishermen do 90% of the work before a line hits the water.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

When in doubt, spray it with WD-40 and wrap it with duct tape. The details will attend to themselves.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

"Those That Live In Glass Houses Should Not Throw Stones" .............Mark


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a sheep! Baaaaad news!


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

"I'm not as think as you drunk I am."

"It's not gambling if it's a sure thing."


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

the best quotes ever written!!!!!!!

http://www.quotegarden.com/fishing.html


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Those Who Dont Know History
Are Destined To Repeat It


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas...except for herpes...that S**T will come back with you.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

G.LoomisMan said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas...except for herpes...that S**T will come back with you.


Been to Vegas lately, Huh...!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Democracy is 2 wolves and a sheep voting on what to have for dinner.

Liberty is a well armed sheep contesting the outcome of the vote.

Benjamin Franklin

A beautiful woman; you hate to see her go, but, love to watch her walk away.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

god loves stupid people.... he created so many of them


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

"check your blood sugger and check it often ........call liberty " willford brimley


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Maybe this World is another planets Hell.........Aldous Huxley


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Drop your C*ck and grab your socks lets go huntin boy "dads fav"


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

People who are unable to motivate themselves must be content with mediocrity, no matter how impressive their other talents - Andrew Carnegie


----------



## nbmutsch (May 5, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Any fool can criticize, condemn, and complain, and most fools do.
> Benjamin Franklin
> 
> "Courage is being scared to death - but saddling up anyway." ~John Wayne
> ...


I see a masonic theme here.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

If I claim to be a wise man, then it surely means that I don't know. 

Kerry Livgren


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

He who is slow to anger is better than the mighty,
And he who rules his spirit, than he who captures a city.

Be quick to hear, slow to speak, and slow to anger.

A gentle answer turns away anger, but a harsh word stirs up strife.

A fool always loses his temper, but a wise person holds it back.

Bad choices will always take you further than you want to go...
Keep you longer than you want to stay...
And cost you more than you want to pay.

Even if a thousand people tell a lie, its still a lie.


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

I DID NOT ,,,HAVE SEXUAL RELATIONS WITH THAT WOMEN ,,,,

former pres. Bill C.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

"there is a jungle cat in the bathroom"


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Even if you are on the right track you will get run over if you just stand there.

Will Rogers


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

a bottle in front of me is better than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

"Nothing in life is as exhilerating as being shot at without result" Churchill


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

"God does not deduct from one's life span the time spent fishing"

I was told it was by Benjamin Franklin


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

"ice is for mixed drinks"


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

2 of my favorite movie quotes, can anyone tell us who and what movies?


1. "Greed is good"

2. "Deserves got nothin to do with it"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

michael douglas.............wall street


clint eastwood......................unforgiven


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice job Misfit....Gordon Gecko to the shareholders of the airline company
and Bill Munny to Little Bill Dagget before he kills him....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

"endeavor to persevere"............chief joseph of the nez perce

used by chief dan george in the outlaw josey wales.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Where's the ka-boom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering ka-boom!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

misfit said:


> "endeavor to persevere"............chief joseph of the nez perce
> 
> used by chief dan george in the outlaw josey wales.


I was in line at the airport security check and there was a woman that was crabbing at the TSA guy about what a pain it is to go through security etc, etc. He told her to " endeavor to persevere" - cracked me up. He saw me laugh and just kind of gave me a nod.


----------

